# Public Bridge ROW Access Locations in CO, UT, etc.



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

Where in your watershed or elsewhere, especially, in Colorado or Utah, are some existing bridge-side put ins and/or gated/stiled fence access areas that are within the bridge rights of way?

I believe there's one at the Wingo Junction bridge on the Aspen side of Basalt. Anyone know about this?

Detailed pics?

Thanks, 

Richard


----------

